# 150 yamaha tilt/trim question



## Findeep (Oct 12, 2007)

Hello everyone, I need some PFF knowledge about a problem I 'm having with my 2002 Yamaha TXRA 150 2 stroke's tilt/trim. The pump motor will turn on in both directions, but it will not raise or lower the motor. I have checked the level in the reservoir and it seems to be full. The manual valve is tight and there is a small amount of oil around the ram seals, but not enough to stop it from working I wouldn't think. If anyone has an idea of what the prob. could be or had the same issue I would greatly appreciate the advice.Thanks. Steve.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Never had it happen to me, but I suspect you either have a stuck valve or else a blown seal on a ram.

Same basic principle as a ram on any other piece of equipment. If it can bypass from one side of the ram to the other side of the ram, it will just sit there.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Is the motor up or down now?



check the hydraulic fluid level, open the manual release and try to run the pump, then close the release and see if it will move.



Is it possible that the transport lock/bracket thing is flipped down and keeping the motor from moving


----------



## Findeep (Oct 12, 2007)

The motor is in the up position resting on the tabs, but it wont come up any more to get off of them. I checked the fluid yesterday and it is comepletely full. I haven't tried to open the manual yet, I was advised against it since it wasn't loose and shows no sign of leakage.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I think I would try to lift up on the motor by hand enough to unlock the tabs, then see what happens.....


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

when the motor goes up don't the cylinders extend? If it was low on fluid, could it be possible that is why it won't lift up any higher because it's low on fluid? I have seen hydraulic cylinders with normal/minimal leakage around the wiper seals eventually get low on fluid, from just using them alot......



btw, I think if you check fluid level for the tilt/trim it needs to be done when the unit is trimmed all the way down? so the cylinders are empty and all the fluid is in the reservoir?


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I asked that same question yesterday, and Gary at Lou's Marine said to check it with the motor trimmed all the way up.


----------



## Findeep (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks guys for the info, but what I've tried so far isn't working so I put it in good hands today at Emerald Coast with Mr. Kenny. Thanks again!!! Steve.


----------

